# Be Prudent When Posting Images On-Line



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting article...So have you thought about this with your significant other how bout children, young adults in your household who may be posting photos on line. Are you concerned with hot spotting your favorite body of water or your favorite hunting area...may want to make sure you turn off certain metadata or geotagging within the device capturing those awesome photos on the new and fancy phones and cameras.

YOUR family member and even YOU may just inadvertantly give away vital information to those folks who are very computer savy and who may be the criminal or malicious kind of individual...something to think about...  

See link below.

http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2011/de ... ber_122211


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's crazy! I had no idea about imbedded information in photos. Good to know.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's scarey!

I've had my identity stolen 3 times. Usually they give it back to me within an hour.


----------

